# Hershey PA and WV.



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Spent last week hanging canvas again at the Hershey Museum for William Cochran. Then went to Martinsburg WV to paint a logo on a floor at a mining company subbing with friend and owner of The Faux Pro out of Kennett Square PA. (pictured) Back home in CT working on a church. I need to clone or train a helper.!! The shelf insert canvas was double cut in


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Awesome work!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is awesome! What do you mean by double cut? 
What is the significance of the "stuff" on the shelves?
That must be incredibly rewarding to do something that will be viewed and appreciated by many!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

By double cut, I mean that first we installed the canvas which was all the rock work, then the shelf area, which was a different piece of canvas, was positioned and "double cut" in, basically meaning that the rock area under it was removed so that it looks as though it was painted together.....with no seams is the object! I didnt paint the mural, just installed it...I did paint the floor logo in WV.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RCP said:


> What do you mean by double cut?


To expand on what Roadog said, click here for double cut pics (same as busting a seam).

Also here for video.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, I thought I was looking out over the landscape, but the shelving was out of place. Looks good Roadog


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Another nice job! Get any chocolate while in Hershey? (they have a cool factory store)


----------

